# HP Pavilion dv6700 Problems



## maz2011 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi, my HP Pavilion dv6700 is making some problems. It just stops working all of a sudden and then wont turn on for a few days and after like week if i turn it on, it will turn on and work (but very slow and hangs as well). I have re-installed the windows (Vista) couple of times. Dont know what could be the problem. Sometimes blue screen appears and sometimes when i restart it says no operating system found. It will work couple of days and then take a week's rest before working again.
Please advise
Regards
maz


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Your issue could be caused by any number of problems. (motherboard,hard drive,RAM,etc)

If you can get the system to power on I would suggest testing the components

You can test the hard drive with the manufacturer diagnostics *Hard Drive Utilities*

You can test the memory using *Memtest +86*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------

